# pics of my mini tank room



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

heres some pics of my bedroom. theres a 10 gallon tank on the dresser with a 5 in superred....just holding him till i sell him

theres a 75E with a redevil/midas hyrib, and a 55gallon with a 7in rhom in it. sprry my room is a mess, i just did some tank moving and the room is a mess on account of it. enjoy!

edit: i posted these pics of the 75 before, but i just added the 55


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

cool idea using the tank as a "backboard" for the bed


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

is that 3 tanks?

How noisey is it at night? As I used to have my 150Gal in my room and it was fairly bad!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> is that 3 tanks?
> 
> How noisey is it at night? As I used to have my 150Gal in my room and it was fairly bad!
> [snapback]1075698[/snapback]​


Oh I remember the days ...........







Got me a nice set of earplugs .


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

not too loud, i always falll asleep with the TV on with the sleep timer on, so the noise never bugs me.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> not too loud, i always falll asleep with the TV on with the sleep timer on, so the noise never bugs me.
> [snapback]1075705[/snapback]​


yeah Im like that so it didnt bother me, it was the GF that wasnt too happy!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

WOW, looks great!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That would suck if they all cracked when you were sleeping.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My first thought was... 'How cool! A fish tank as a headboard!' My second thought was... 'An earthquake at night would rock that shite and you'd be crushed! Killer!' I don't think I could ever do a set-up like that.

As for the noise people are talking about... Right now I have a 55, 29, 20 long and 10 in my room. Even had another 10 and a 5 before. And there's NO issues with noise from them. Everything is perfectly quiet. I just keep my tanks topped up is all...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I try not to have anything breakable near the bed, things happen









Great looking set up though, when I had my 20 gallon in my room I would fall asleep with the light on a timer and it was pretty relaxing.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice tanks man.

expect to get really bad algae growth in your 55 gallon. unless you move it away frm the window or get better drapes.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice room.

nice girl in the second pic too.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Turbo Ek9 said:


> nice room.
> 
> nice girl in the second pic too.
> [snapback]1076197[/snapback]​


I knew that was coming!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

marco said:


> nice tanks man.
> 
> expect to get really bad algae growth in your 55 gallon. unless you move it away frm the window or get better drapes.
> [snapback]1076165[/snapback]​


the sun shines through the windows on the other side of the house, so im not too worried. also im putting a backdrop on soon.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Turbo Ek9 said:


> nice girl in the second pic too.
> [snapback]1076197[/snapback]​


thanks. she said she didnt want to be in any pics, but oops....she doesnt need to know


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Mettle said:


> My first thought was... 'How cool! A fish tank as a headboard!' My second thought was... 'An earthquake at night would rock that shite and you'd be crushed! Killer!' I don't think I could ever do a set-up like that.
> 
> [snapback]1076142[/snapback]​


not too worried about earthquakes.... i like in New ENgland, the last earthquake was two years ago, and the last pne before that was like 15 years before that. any wayys, next step is im going to anchor the stands to the studs in the wass just in case the bed starts to rock for some odd reason.







(although it has stood up to the test so far...hehehe)


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool room


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> not too worried about earthquakes.... i like in New ENgland, the last earthquake was two years ago, and the last pne before that was like 15 years before that. any wayys, next step is im going to anchor the stands to the studs in the wass *just in case the bed starts to rock for some odd reason*. (although it has stood up to the test so far...hehehe)


loool







Nice one pall.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

lucky you no earth quake.. we just had like 2 in cali


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

nice tanks...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > My first thought was... 'How cool! A fish tank as a headboard!' My second thought was... 'An earthquake at night would rock that shite and you'd be crushed! Killer!' I don't think I could ever do a set-up like that.
> ...


Then I don't think you are doing it right


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

cool pics.... get that rhom some gravel.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice setup and girl too


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It looks great imo







except for the tank with the rhom in it







Do you have any plans for it or are you keeping it bare looking?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

jan said:


> It looks great imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o of course im decorating it!! me and the girl hopefully with be aquascaping tonite!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > It looks great imo
> ...


Ok, in that case I didn't say a word









But make sure you post some pics of the result.......


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice fish and tanks. I'm glad that you are aqua-scaping the rhom tank, he will probably enjoy his new habitat.
~Taylor~


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im sure theres some question as to what "the girl" looks like...heres a pic of me and here at a party...its not a very flattering one though, we were both a lil intoxicated and i think you can clearly see that


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> im sure theres some question as to what "the girl" looks like...heres a pic of me and here at a party...its not a very flattering one though, we were both a lil intoxicated and i think you can clearly see that
> [snapback]1077247[/snapback]​


Wow, who is the sexy one on the right? HAHAHAH, great shot...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Giddy up!
Good stuff all and all!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sexy


----------

